# Grand Master Sineres



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2008)

Grand Master Sineres, 80 yrs old of Cabatuan Iloilo did some striking of Arnis. 

[yt]RqRp8tBavw0[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2008)

Has alot of speed, I guess with age come speed as well.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Apr 29, 2008)

He is great! I hope I can maintain at his age.


----------

